# mail e sms in giudiziale



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

mi date una mano, io sono nuova del forum.
Volevo chiedervi una cosa, sono separata da mio marito dall'11.06, abbiamo già svolta la prima udienza, la seconda sarà a settembre.
Siccome mio marito ha scopertoche lo tradivo entrando nella mia casella di posta elettronica violando la password senza il mio permesso, ha chiesto di porter fare una ricerca informatica sulla mia casella di posta elettronica e su quella privata del lavoro.
Può chiedere una cosa del genere, e secondo voi il giudice accetterà le sue richieste.
Ma nella seconda udienza di una separazione giudiziale cosa si decide, l'addebito della colpa???


----------



## Kid (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> mi date una mano, io sono nuova del forum.
> Volevo chiedervi una cosa, sono separata da mio marito dall'11.06, abbiamo già svolta la prima udienza, la seconda sarà a settembre.
> Siccome mio marito ha scopertoche lo tradivo entrando nella mia casella di posta elettronica violando la password senza il mio permesso, ha chiesto di porter fare una ricerca informatica sulla mia casella di posta elettronica e su quella privata del lavoro.
> Può chiedere una cosa del genere, e secondo voi il giudice accetterà le sue richieste.
> Ma nella seconda udienza di una separazione giudiziale cosa si decide, l'addebito della colpa???


Uhm, no sei troppo avanti per me, mi dispiace! Tuttavia essendo un tecnico informatico, posso dirti che violare la sicurezza leggendo la mailbox altrui è considerato reato...

Ciao

P.S.
Perchè non ci racconti la tua storia?


----------



## ranatan (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> mi date una mano, io sono nuova del forum.
> Volevo chiedervi una cosa, sono separata da mio marito dall'11.06, abbiamo già svolta la prima udienza, la seconda sarà a settembre.
> Siccome mio marito ha scopertoche lo tradivo entrando nella mia casella di posta elettronica violando la password senza il mio permesso, ha chiesto di porter fare una ricerca informatica sulla mia casella di posta elettronica e su quella privata del lavoro.
> Può chiedere una cosa del genere, e secondo voi il giudice accetterà le sue richieste.
> Ma nella seconda udienza di una separazione giudiziale cosa si decide, l'addebito della colpa???


Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma mi risulta che in teoria tuo marito potrebbe chiedere una indagine di questo tipo. Solo che non credo proprio che il giudice gliela accorderà. Solo in casi molto gravi si possono intraprendere queste rilevazioni.
Per quel che riguarda l'essere entrato illegalmente nella tua casella di posta, questa si che è una violazione della privacy e punibile dalla legge.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> mi date una mano, io sono nuova del forum.
> Volevo chiedervi una cosa, sono separata da mio marito dall'11.06, abbiamo già svolta la prima udienza, la seconda sarà a settembre.
> Siccome mio marito ha scopertoche lo tradivo entrando nella mia casella di posta elettronica violando la password senza il mio permesso, ha chiesto di porter fare una ricerca informatica sulla mia casella di posta elettronica e su quella privata del lavoro.
> Può chiedere una cosa del genere, e secondo voi il giudice accetterà le sue richieste.
> Ma nella seconda udienza di una separazione giudiziale cosa si decide, l'addebito della colpa???


Ma perché siete andati in giudiziale?
Avete figli?
Tu non sei autonoma economicamente?
E poi chi se ne frega della mai? Cosa ci vuole a buttare tutto?
Mica è un reato penale avere un amante: per questo credo che non possa proprio.
Ricordo che nel caso della Ventura e Bettarini lui aveva controllato gli sms di lei e questo non era consentito.
Ovvio che lo facciano tutti, ma non sono prove utilizzabili perché illegali.
A meno che non ti accusi di reati penali ..che so pedofilia o avere complottato per il suo omicidio ...avendo altri indizi...


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

Ragazzi, mi state tirando sù il morale, la mia diciamo storiella è durata poco, però se dovessero consentirgli di leggere le e-mail del lavoro sicuramente mi caccerebbero dal mio posto.......
Sono in giudiziale perchè lui cerca in tutte le maniere di addebitarmi la colpa e poi c'è la mia piccola che grazie a Dio perchè il padre ha richiesto orari assurdi e vuole dare come mantenimento solo 150 euro.


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2008)

*Letiziona*

Non posso darti certezze ma dati i presupposti tuo marito dovrà accontentarsi della consensuale.... qualunque cosa abbia saputo é in clima di violazione della privacy e non farà testo.
Bruja


----------



## ranatan (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma perché siete andati in giudiziale?
> Avete figli?
> Tu non sei autonoma economicamente?
> E poi chi se ne frega della mai? Cosa ci vuole a buttare tutto?
> ...


----------



## ranatan (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> Ragazzi, mi state tirando sù il morale, la mia diciamo storiella è durata poco, però se dovessero consentirgli di leggere le e-mail del lavoro sicuramente mi caccerebbero dal mio posto.......
> Sono in giudiziale perchè lui cerca in tutte le maniere di addebitarmi la colpa e poi c'è la mia piccola che grazie a Dio perchè il padre ha richiesto orari assurdi e vuole dare come mantenimento solo 150 euro.


 
Cancella tutto, tutte le mail e tutti gli sms.
Se hai un server di lavoro a cui puoi accedere cancellale anche da li e chiedi se possibile di cancellare tutto anche al tuo ex amante.
Purtroppo si arriva a livelli bassissimi quando si è furenti come tuo marito


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

ma nella seconda causa, cosa succede lo sapete??
Infatti lui nelle sue memorie ha scritto che comunque non è una cosa pubblica, ma che è stata tenuta nascosta, mi accusa di andare vestita in modo molto appariscente, quando sono una persona abbastanza semplice e andare in giro con il sedere di fuori mi dà fastidio.


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

ma sai che se il giudice accetta le sue richieste dovrebbe intervenire la Polizia Postale e possono sicuramente riesumare e-mail vecchie, chi più di un informatico può dirlo....


----------



## ranatan (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> Ragazzi, mi state tirando sù il morale, la mia diciamo storiella è durata poco, però se dovessero consentirgli di leggere le e-mail del lavoro sicuramente mi caccerebbero dal mio posto.......
> Sono in giudiziale perchè lui cerca in tutte le maniere di addebitarmi la colpa e poi c'è la mia piccola che grazie a Dio perchè il padre ha richiesto orari assurdi e vuole dare come mantenimento solo 150 euro.


 
Cosa intendi per orari assurdi?
Quanti anni ha tua figlia?


----------



## ranatan (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> ma sai che se il giudice accetta le sue richieste dovrebbe intervenire la Polizia Postale e possono sicuramente riesumare e-mail vecchie, chi più di un informatico può dirlo....


Il giudice non gli accorderà mai l'indagine...da quello che so e che ho sentito per esperienza (la causa di una mia cara amica era simile) devono davvero ricorrere motivi molto molto gravi per fare intervenire la polizia postale. Si cade nel penale.


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

voleva la bambina dalle 15,30 alle 20,00 il martedi e giovedi, o il sabato o la domenica di tutti i week end, 2 settimane in estate solo dopo gli 8 anni, il giorno di natale e il giorno di pasqua ad anni alterni.
Invece dopo mia richiesta il giudice gli ha dato il martedi e il giovedi il sabato o la domenica a settimane alterne, in estate niente fino agli 8 anni, una settimana a natale o capodanno, e una settimana a pasqua ad anni alterni.
Mia figlia ha 3 anni


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

scusami hai ragione, ma no sapevo come fare per avere informazioni.
se mi spieghi mi tolgo dalle scatole....


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> voleva la bambina dalle 15,30 alle 20,00 il martedi e giovedi, o il sabato o la domenica di tutti i week end, 2 settimane in estate solo dopo gli 8 anni, il giorno di natale e il giorno di pasqua ad anni alterni.
> Invece dopo mia richiesta il giudice gli ha dato il martedi e il giovedi il sabato o la domenica a settimane alterne, in estate niente fino agli 8 anni, una settimana a natale o capodanno, e una settimana a pasqua ad anni alterni.
> Mia figlia ha 3 anni


Ma scusa apri una tua discussione........Ormai il mio post non ha + senso!


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

cosa è successo a questa tua amica??


----------



## ranatan (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> voleva la bambina dalle 15,30 alle 20,00 il martedi e giovedi, o il sabato o la domenica di tutti i week end, 2 settimane in estate solo dopo gli 8 anni, il giorno di natale e il giorno di pasqua ad anni alterni.
> Invece dopo mia richiesta il giudice gli ha dato il martedi e il giovedi il sabato o la domenica a settimane alterne, in estate niente fino agli 8 anni, una settimana a natale o capodanno, e una settimana a pasqua ad anni alterni.
> Mia figlia ha 3 anni


 
Forse è il caso di fare spostare il to post nelle sezione adatta, quello sul divorzio.
In ogni caso in quei tre giorni in cui ha la bimba, la tiene dalle 15.30 alle 20.00?
Sei già stata fortunata che non gli hanno concesso di averla a settimane alterne.
L'affido condiviso lo prevede...prevede il 50% del tempo ad entrambi i genitori.
Forse è troppo piccola.
Ma tu la vuoi questa separazione? Non avete cercato di risolvere i problemi?


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

In che senso??
Lui adesso c'è l'ha a settimane alterne, non gli avrebbero mai concesso di averla tutte le settimane o il sabato o la domenica, io mi dovrò pure rifare una vita........
Cercare di risolvere??ma se lui vuole solo soldi da me e dalla mia famiglia, come fai a risolvere....vuole addirittura i soldi dei giochi della bambina


----------



## ranatan (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> In che senso??
> Lui adesso c'è l'ha a settimane alterne, non gli avrebbero mai concesso di averla tutte le settimane o il sabato o la domenica, io mi dovrò pure rifare una vita........
> Cercare di risolvere??ma se lui vuole solo soldi da me e dalla mia famiglia, come fai a risolvere....vuole addirittura i soldi dei giochi della bambina


 
Ti ho risposto in privato, guarda la tua casella di posta


----------



## ranatan (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> In che senso??
> Lui adesso c'è l'ha a settimane alterne, non gli avrebbero mai concesso di averla tutte le settimane o il sabato o la domenica, io mi dovrò pure rifare una vita........
> Cercare di risolvere??ma se lui vuole solo soldi da me e dalla mia famiglia, come fai a risolvere....vuole addirittura i soldi dei giochi della bambina


No guarda, i giudici possono anche decidere di affidare il figlio una settiamana a uno e una settimana all'altro.
All'estero è molto usata questa conduzione famigliare.
E ora purtroppo sta prendendo piede anche da noi (dico purtroppo perchè io mi butterei dal ponte se non potessi vedere mio figlio per così tanto tempo).
Questa estate ero in vacanza in trentino e la proprietaria dell'appartamento in cui eravamo aveva 3 figli.
E li vedeva a settimane alterne...


----------



## ranatan (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> In che senso??
> Lui adesso c'è l'ha a settimane alterne, non gli avrebbero mai concesso di averla tutte le settimane o il sabato o la domenica, io mi dovrò pure rifare una vita........
> Cercare di risolvere??ma se lui vuole solo soldi da me e dalla mia famiglia, come fai a risolvere....vuole addirittura i soldi dei giochi della bambina


Ma lui no lavora?
Non ha un reddito suo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

*letiziona*

Molti possono parlarti della loro esperienza legale, ma c'è anche un avvocato che frequenta il forum che può darti un parere con maggiore competenza.
Capisco il tuo interesse immediato, ma se vuoi spiegarci meglio la tua storia forse possiamo capire meglio anche l'aspetto legale.


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> ma nella seconda causa, cosa succede lo sapete??
> Infatti lui nelle sue memorie ha scritto che comunque non è una cosa pubblica, ma che è stata tenuta nascosta, mi accusa di andare vestita in modo molto appariscente, quando sono una persona abbastanza semplice e andare in giro con il sedere di fuori mi dà fastidio.


Se nelle sue memorie ha inserito anche di esser entrato nella tua posta elettronica, parti con una denuncia penale per violazione della privacy...vedrai che si mette più calmino...


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

e no lui ha scritto che sono stata io a dargli le e-mail e a confessargli il tradimento, fossi scema....


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

certo che ha un reddito suo, è anche proprietario di 1/4 della casa, e lui vuole i soldi non del mutuo che ha aperto ma del valore della casa che ha adesso, in più vuole soldi perchè gli ho creato turbamenti biospichici, in più vuole soldi anche per ogni spillo che c'è in casa, addirittura vuole i soldi per il lettino della bambina......


----------



## ranatan (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> certo che ha un reddito suo, è anche proprietario di 1/4 della casa, e lui vuole i soldi non del mutuo che ha aperto ma del valore della casa che ha adesso, in più vuole soldi perchè gli ho creato turbamenti biospichici, in più vuole soldi anche per ogni spillo che c'è in casa, addirittura vuole i soldi per il lettino della bambina......


E' incazzato nero e come ogni volta capita che si diventi meschini.
Ma cosa gli hai fatto di così terribile?
Scusa la domanda, se non hai voglia di parlarne è comprensibilissimo...
Per quel che riguarda le mail e gli sms se davvero vuole usrli contro di te fai partire (come dice fedifrago) una bella denuncia, o almeno minaccialo di farlo.
Per il bene della bambina però ti consiglio di cercare di smorzare i toni e di trovare un compromesso con lui...


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

sai l'ho tradito, abbiamo cercato di recuperare, ma lui è un tipo debole e ogni volta che cercavamo di uscire per una cenetta lui tirava sempre fuori il discorso questo per 3 mesi alla fine la decisione l'ho presa io e a lui non gli è mai andata giù..........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

Io ho notizia certa di un tizio che è andato in giudiziale, ma ha ottenuto il bambino al giovedi e a week end alternati e la casa intestata a lui è rimasta alla moglie e deve dare 300€ per il figlio (e ha uno stipendio da impiegato pubblico).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> sai l'ho tradito, abbiamo cercato di recuperare, ma lui è un tipo debole e ogni volta che cercavamo di uscire per una cenetta lui tirava sempre fuori il discorso questo per 3 mesi alla fine la decisione l'ho presa io e a lui non gli è mai andata giù..........


Ma tu volevi recuperare? Riconoscevi i tuoi torti? Lui era disponibile a ricostruire da capo?

Spesso chi va in giudiziale ha tanta rabbia perché cerca amore ...a meno che non abbia davvero interessi economici. Ma persone con reddito medio non ci guadagnano molto ...ci guadagnano gli avvocati... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che credo dovrebbero sconsigliare la giudiziale ...se non fosse altro per la risonanza per i figli.


----------



## ranatan (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> sai l'ho tradito, abbiamo cercato di recuperare, ma lui è un tipo debole e ogni volta che cercavamo di uscire per una cenetta lui tirava sempre fuori il discorso questo per 3 mesi alla fine la decisione l'ho presa io e a lui non gli è mai andata giù..........


Mi dispiace che le cose fra voi si siano incancrenite.
Lui ha bisogno di tempo per farsene una ragione, ora è incarognito.
L'unica cosa è sperare che con il tempo si affievolisca la sua rabbia.
Tieni duro, non scenere al suo livello e più di ogni altra cosa tenete vostra figlia lontana dalle beghe (so che è difficile) e non permettergli di usarla come arma per ferirti.
Se puoi e vuoi puoi proporgli di andare da uno psicologo infantile che con i suoi consigli potrebbe aiutarvi ad affrontare al meglio (dal punto di vista della piccola) questa separazione.


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Guarda..con l'addebbito ci fa un bel quadretto e se lo attacca al muro.
Ormai non lo dà più nessuno a causa del tradimento. La giurisprudenza considera il tradimentonon come la causa della fine del matrimonio, ma come una sua conseguenza.
E poi...se ti spetta mantenimento ed alimenti per i figli, nessun addebito te li toglie.
L'addebito, per altro raro da ottenere, incide casomai sui diritti successori.

Le giudiziali, in moltissimi casi, fanno solo arricchire gli avvocati ed innervosire il giudice, che non va a leggersi certo delle vostre corna o beghe.


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

Sei sicura di quello che dici???
Mi tiri sù di morale, infatti il mio avvocato mi dice che qui a bolzano poi fanno molto caso se le persone fanno le vittime o meno, oppure usano toni aspri contro l'altra parte e specialmente tengono tantissimo conto dei bambini................... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Iris ha detto:


> Guarda..con l'addebbito ci fa un bel quadretto e se lo attacca al muro.
> Ormai non lo dà più nessuno a causa del tradimento. La giurisprudenza considera il tradimentonon come la causa della fine del matrimonio, ma come una sua conseguenza.
> E poi...se ti spetta mantenimento ed alimenti per i figli, nessun addebito te li toglie.
> L'addebito, per altro raro da ottenere, incide casomai sui diritti successori.
> ...


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

quello che non riesce a capire è che lui continua a pagare il mutuo e dopo la mia disponibilità a dargli la bella cifra di 60.000 euro per la sua quota continua a fare il figo....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> quello che non riesce a capire è che lui continua a pagare il mutuo e dopo la mia disponibilità a dargli la bella cifra di 60.000 euro per la sua quota continua a fare il figo....


Lui paga per affermare i suoi diritti sulla casa.


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

lui paga perchè non riesce a capire che è finita e perchè è uno stupido consigliato male sia dal suo avvocato sia dalle persone che lo circondano


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> lui paga perchè non riesce a capire che è finita e perchè è uno stupido consigliato male sia dal suo avvocato sia dalle persone che lo circondano


Ma non è possibile ripristinare un dialogo ...anche solo a fini economici?
Come sono andate le cose?


----------



## Iris (22 Agosto 2008)

Letizione, sei amica di Fiodigiaggiolo?


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

Guarda io non lo voglio neanche vedere, mi fà veramente schifo, questa storia và avanti da gennaio, con 2 chiamate ai carabinieri, io sono andata dall'avvocato a marzo non è voluto uscire di casa finchè non glielo diceva il giudice, immagina che l'udienza è stata l'11/06 e il giudice l'ha mandato via il 30/06, fino allora è rimasto a casa, e aveva già trovato l'appartamento in affitto già da aprile.
Quindi lui pagava afffitto e mutuo......


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

mi dispiace ma non la conosco, poverina l'avete presa in giro fino adesso..............


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> Guarda io non lo voglio neanche vedere, mi fà veramente schifo, questa storia và avanti da gennaio, con 2 chiamate ai carabinieri, io sono andata dall'avvocato a marzo non è voluto uscire di casa finchè non glielo diceva il giudice, immagina che l'udienza è stata l'11/06 e il giudice l'ha mandato via il 30/06, fino allora è rimasto a casa, e aveva già trovato l'appartamento in affitto già da aprile.
> Quindi lui pagava afffitto e mutuo......


Ma non sei tu che hai tradito?


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

certo che sono io, però sono più incazzata per il fatto che ho fatto un errore enorme nella mia vita, prima di tutto, insistere sul fidanzarmi con questa persona, poi sposarla anche se lui diceva che non credeva nel matrimonio, dopo averci fatto un figlio che alla fine è risultato che volevo solo io e infine forse fare l'unica cosa giusta nella mia vita mollarlo......
Dopo che leggi le sue richieste sulla bambina farebbe schifo anche a te......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> certo che sono io, però sono più incazzata per il fatto che ho fatto un errore enorme nella mia vita, prima di tutto, insistere sul fidanzarmi con questa persona, poi sposarla anche se lui diceva che non credeva nel matrimonio, dopo averci fatto un figlio che alla fine è risultato che volevo solo io e infine forse fare l'unica cosa giusta nella mia vita mollarlo......
> Dopo che leggi le sue richieste sulla bambina farebbe schifo anche a te......


Capisco.
Mi spiace.
Ma ora resta solo da definire la separazione.


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

Diciamo che ci sono ancora la questione economica da definire e ancora gli orari della bambina, anche perchè per mettermela in quel posto lui la vorrebbe o il sabato o la domenica di tutti i week end, dalle 10 alle 20 e io una vita quando me la rifaccio mai???
sai


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> Diciamo che ci sono ancora la questione economica da definire e ancora gli orari della bambina, anche perchè per mettermela in quel posto lui la vorrebbe o il sabato o la domenica di tutti i week end, dalle 10 alle 20 e io una vita quando me la rifaccio mai???
> sai


E' una richiesta...poi si vedrà.
Comunque l'interese primario dovrebbe essere quello della bambina e non di avere week end liberi...


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

Guarda forse mi sono spiegata male, mia figlia è l'unica ragione della mia vita, ma guarda dopo che la tieni 24 ore su 24, senza nessuno che ti aiuti perchè sono pugliese e vivo a bolzano e non ho nessuno tranne i miei genitori anziani che ogni tanto vengono a trovarmi, hai proprio bisogno di staccare un pò.
Poi la mia piccola peste ha un bel caratterino e purtroppo mia culpa diciamo che l'ho viziata un pò.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> Guarda forse mi sono spiegata male, mia figlia è l'unica ragione della mia vita, ma guarda dopo che la tieni 24 ore su 24, senza nessuno che ti aiuti perchè sono pugliese e vivo a bolzano e non ho nessuno tranne i miei genitori anziani che ogni tanto vengono a trovarmi, hai proprio bisogno di staccare un pò.
> Poi la mia piccola peste ha un bel caratterino e purtroppo mia culpa diciamo che l'ho viziata un pò.......


Non sei l'unica ad avere figli.
Ma la questione è di principio e quindi anche di linea in sede di contenzioso.
Se l'interesse della bambina è avere periodi definiti con i genitori puoi avere un week end a testa se la linea (e il tuo pensiero) è che devi avere tempo per te non può essere che perdente ...oltre che dannoso per la piccola.


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

forse mi spiego male, ma la tua situazione qual'è??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> forse mi spiego male, ma la tua situazione qual'è??


Io sono separata con consensuale, figli maggiorenni che vivono con me e fanno quel che credono e scelgono se e quando vedere il padre.


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

da quanto sei separata??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> da quanto sei separata??


Due anni di fatto e qualche mese con sentenza. Perché?
Non ho avuto problemi di affidamento di figli minori, per fortuna.


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

e tuo marito ti aiutava con i figli?? oppure se ne fregava e tutto doveva ricadere su di te anche ricordargli di pagare le bollette e cercare di non sperperare i soldi in cavolate???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> e tuo marito ti aiutava con i figli?? oppure se ne fregava e tutto doveva ricadere su di te anche ricordargli di pagare le bollette e cercare di non sperperare i soldi in cavolate???


Quando i figli erano piccoli e finché non ho scoperto il tradimento eravamo la famiglia del mulino bianco.


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

Allora vedi che non puoi tanto capire, crescere una piccola peste da sola è faticosissimo  e alcune volte hai bisogno un pò di respirare un pò.
A me vanno benissimo gli orari che ha dato il giudice, ma ogni tanto bisogna staccare un pò la spina altrimenti finisci di diventare pazzi.
A parte il fatto che la piccola ha come unico punto di riferimento me è ha molta difficoltà ad andare con il padre, specialmente se ultimamente la piccola mi ha detto che la sbatte davanti alla televisione a guardare i cartoni e lei si è stufata......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> Allora vedi che non puoi tanto capire, crescere una piccola peste da sola è faticosissimo e alcune volte hai bisogno un pò di respirare un pò.
> A me vanno benissimo gli orari che ha dato il giudice, ma ogni tanto bisogna staccare un pò la spina altrimenti finisci di diventare pazzi.
> A parte il fatto che la piccola ha come unico punto di riferimento me è ha molta difficoltà ad andare con il padre, specialmente se ultimamente la piccola mi ha detto che la sbatte davanti alla televisione a guardare i cartoni e lei si è stufata......


Ma non ha 2 anni?


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

ne ha 3 e mezzo e guarda capisce tutto e dice tutto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> ne ha 3 e mezzo e guarda capisce tutto e dice tutto


Non ha il senso del tempo...né la capacità di giudizio per poter giudicare negativo guardare cartoni che nessuno potrebbe farle vedere se non legata se volesse e avesse esigenza di far altro.
Non utilizzare tua figlia per far la guerra a tuo marito, come forse fa lui.
Comunque l'organizzazione delle visite non è di mia competenza, ma del giudice, visto che siete finite in giudiziale.
ciao


----------



## Old letiziona (22 Agosto 2008)

se nessuno vuol giocare con lei o portarla al parco, guarda l'unica cosa che le rimane da fare e guardare cartoni........
non faccio nessuna guerra anzi prima finisce il tutto meglio è per tutti, chi è rimasto in casa portanto solo confusione della piccola è stato solo lui.


----------



## Nordica (27 Agosto 2008)

*ma va?*



Ranatan ha detto:


> Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma mi risulta che in teoria tuo marito potrebbe chiedere una indagine di questo tipo. Solo che non credo proprio che il giudice gliela accorderà. Solo in casi molto gravi si possono intraprendere queste rilevazioni.
> Per quel che riguarda l'essere entrato illegalmente nella tua casella di posta, questa si che è una violazione della privacy e punibile dalla legge.


 

ma anche se e tuo marito?


----------



## Nordica (27 Agosto 2008)

*spiego meglio*

nel senso!

io sono entrata di nascosto nella mail di mio marito scoprendo per caso la password! 

infatti avavo trovato tutte quelle cose che ho raccontato nella mia thread "Ninna"!

ma e veramente un reato?


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> nel senso!
> 
> io sono entrata di nascosto nella mail di mio marito scoprendo per caso la password!
> 
> ...


Si è violazione della privacy anche fra marito e moglie...


----------



## Nordica (27 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si è violazione della privacy anche fra marito e moglie...


 
e poi dicono che la legge e uguale per tutti!

vai in galera perche leggi le email traditrici di tuo marito!

ma puoi picchiare tua moglie, terrorizzarla, quasi ucciderla e non succede niente!

belle leggi del cavolo!


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> e poi dicono che la legge e uguale per tutti!
> 
> vai in galera perche leggi le email traditrici di tuo marito!
> 
> ...


No, neanche quello è permesso...ma bisogna che parta una denuncia affinchè la legge si attivi (a meno che non salti fuori ad esempio da un esame al pronto soccorso...in tal caso si può anche procedere d'ufficio)...


----------



## Nordica (27 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No, neanche quello è permesso...ma bisogna che parta una denuncia affinchè la legge si attivi (a meno che non salti fuori ad esempio da un esame al pronto soccorso...in tal caso si può anche procedere d'ufficio)...


 
si, non parlavo per me ma in generale!

in televisione non parlano di altro ormai e alla fine poche riescono veramente salvarsi!

il sistema non funziona!

grazie!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> nel senso!
> 
> io sono entrata di nascosto nella mail di mio marito scoprendo per caso la password!
> 
> ...


mi sa che l'unico reato che nn esiste tra marito e moglie e + in generale tra chi vive sotto lo stesso tetto, è il furto


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi sa che l'unico reato *che nn esiste* tra marito e moglie e + in generale tra chi vive sotto lo stesso tetto, è il furto


Come che NON esiste?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Come che NON esiste?


per quel che so io, chi vive sotto lo stesso tetto nn può accusarsi di furto


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per quel che so io, chi vive sotto lo stesso tetto nn può accusarsi di furto


Emma mi sembra così strano... sei sicura?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Emma mi sembra così strano... sei sicura?


abbastanza si monica anche se il penale nn è il mio campo....


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> abbastanza si monica anche se il penale nn è il mio campo....


Mi informo e ti dico...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per quel che so io, chi vive sotto lo stesso tetto nn può accusarsi di furto





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Emma mi sembra così strano... sei sicura?


Di furto no di sicuro, perchè prevede l'effrazione...al massimo di appropriazione indebita (sempre che siano almeno in separazione dei beni..)...


----------



## MK (28 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Di furto no di sicuro, perchè prevede l'effrazione...al massimo di appropriazione indebita (sempre che siano almeno in separazione dei beni..)...


Mah... chiedo alla mia amica penalista e vi faccio sapere...


----------



## ranatan (28 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> e poi dicono che la legge e uguale per tutti!
> 
> vai in galera perche leggi le email traditrici di tuo marito!
> 
> ...


Ma mica rischi davvero la galera perchè hai frugato nel suo pc 
Solo che è considerata violazione della privacy e quindi anche se tu avessi prove concrete di un suo tradimento non le potresti usare in tribunale.
Poi...se lui ti volesse fare le pulci e darti fastidio ti potrebbe denunciare per violazione...ma credo che finirebbe in niente..al massimo (ma non sono un avvocato) dovresti pagare una multa.
Niente a che vedere con i casi di violenze!!
p.s. per curiosità...come hai fatto a trovre la sua password "per caso"? ;-)


----------



## Nordica (28 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma mica rischi davvero la galera perchè hai frugato nel suo pc
> Solo che è considerata violazione della privacy e quindi anche se tu avessi prove concrete di un suo tradimento non le potresti usare in tribunale.
> Poi...se lui ti volesse fare le pulci e darti fastidio ti potrebbe denunciare per violazione...ma credo che finirebbe in niente..al massimo (ma non sono un avvocato) dovresti pagare una multa.
> Niente a che vedere con i casi di violenze!!
> p.s. per curiosità...come hai fatto a trovre la sua password "per caso"? ;-)


 
mi considerò un pò un genio nel trovare le pw!

anni fa aveva messo come password il nome di un libro che stava nella libreria accanto al pc! non ha molta memoria e molte volte trova password che sono facili da ricordare!

ed eccomi dentro la sua mail!

l'ultima volta ho usato la domanda segreta che metti, e lui ha messo: il nome del mio miglior amico? - ho provato con il nome del padrino di battesimo di nostro figlio - ed eccomi dentro la sua mail!

se voglio una cosa - mi faccio in mille per ottenerlà!

basta un pò di astuzia!

poi devi conoscere la persona e i suoi abitudini!

solo che ogni volta che ho scoperto scifezze nel pc - lo ho detto - così lui e diventato sempre più bravo ad cancellare e nascondere cose!


ciao


----------



## Old letiziona (9 Settembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> mi considerò un pò un genio nel trovare le pw!
> 
> anni fa aveva messo come password il nome di un libro che stava nella libreria accanto al pc! non ha molta memoria e molte volte trova password che sono facili da ricordare!
> 
> ...


non è solo questione di astuzia, mio marito è riuscito ad entrare nella mia casella di posta elettronica, senza saperne l'esistenza ed è riuscito a recuperare la password, e non sò che programma ha usato....


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Settembre 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> non è solo questione di astuzia, mio marito è riuscito ad entrare nella mia casella di posta elettronica, senza saperne l'esistenza ed è riuscito a recuperare la password, e non sò che programma ha usato....


 se usi outlook è praticamente un gioco da ragazzi.


----------



## Old letiziona (9 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se usi outlook è praticamente un gioco da ragazzi.


 
la mia casella di posta elettronica e di hotmail, anche con loro è facilissimo entrare??
allora cosa si imposta a fare la password, la domanda segreta e tutte le menate varie???


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> la mia casella di posta elettronica e di hotmail, anche con loro è facilissimo entrare??
> allora cosa si imposta a fare la password, la domanda segreta e tutte le menate varie???


Esistono programmi spioni che si chiamano keylogger che registrano tutto quello che digiti tu (in caso di chat anche quello che digita l'altro, oltre a foto dello schermo a tempo predefinito).
Per scoprirli di solito è sufficiente un antivirus aggiornato e un antispyware aggiornato.
Se qualcuno ha manomesso l'antivirus o l'antispyware è meglio reinstallarli da zero.


----------



## Old Rob (10 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Esistono programmi spioni che si chiamano keylogger che registrano tutto quello che digiti tu (in caso di chat anche quello che digita l'altro, oltre a foto dello schermo a tempo predefinito).
> Per scoprirli di solito è sufficiente un antivirus aggiornato e un antispyware aggiornato.
> Se qualcuno ha manomesso l'antivirus o l'antispyware è meglio reinstallarli da zero.


Non sempre si ha bisogno di un keylogger!!! Mai sottovalutare il social engineering......

Non e' che suo marito conosceva la risposta della domanda segreta???? ad esempio....


----------



## Old letiziona (10 Settembre 2008)

[  
Non e' che suo marito conosceva la risposta della domanda segreta???? ad esempio....[/quote]


si ma io non posso credere che basta conoscere la risposta alla domanda segreta per entrare in una casella di posta elettronica.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> [
> Non e' che suo marito conosceva la risposta della domanda segreta???? ad esempio....


 
si ma io non posso credere che basta conoscere la risposta alla domanda segreta per entrare in una casella di posta elettronica..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  [/quote]
 Certo ...ma poi si cambia la password e il titolare non può più entrare...


----------



## Nordica (16 Settembre 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> la mia casella di posta elettronica e di hotmail, anche con loro è facilissimo entrare??
> allora cosa si imposta a fare la password, la domanda segreta e tutte le menate varie???


 
non e facile entrare se metti una pw difficile e una domanda difficile!
se sei furba non entra nessuno!

ovvio se uno entra con la domanda segreta poi deve cambiare la password!

comunque poi ho detto al mio marito che sono stata io! e abbiamo discusso e poi cancellato la mail!


----------



## Nordica (16 Settembre 2008)

letiziona ha detto:


> non è solo questione di astuzia, mio marito è riuscito ad entrare nella mia casella di posta elettronica, senza saperne l'esistenza ed è riuscito a recuperare la password, e non sò che programma ha usato....


 
wow!

io ho fatto "fai da te"!!!!

conviene per te non rivelargli la mail che usi!


----------



## Old Angel (16 Settembre 2008)

Confermo che se si usa lo stesso pc, il Keyloger è il sistema più semplice e volendo ti manda anche il resoconto tramite Mail ...ci sono pure software che registrano l'audio tramite il microfono delle webCam...occhio a telefonare vicino al pc


----------



## Nordica (17 Settembre 2008)

*meglio non indagare*

sempre meglio non indagare...

ce SEMPRE qualcosa che non piace!


----------

